# Changing seat on Specialized Roubaix?



## lostPixels (Jun 12, 2012)

I am strongly considering putting a Fizik Antares on my Roubaix. It looks like you need a cutout in the seat to access the seatpost bolts though... Anyone know if it's possible to work around this issue?


----------



## Steenerk (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey the cg-r seat post. Single bolt on the side.


----------



## lostPixels (Jun 12, 2012)

This is a 2014 model without the CG-R post actually. The bolt is under the saddle, and because there's not cutout it seems extremely hard to access.


----------



## Steenerk (Apr 29, 2014)

I meant get a cg-r post. I was thinking the fizik saddle was solid and you were wanting to cut a hole in that. Thought I had a simple solution for you.


----------



## lostPixels (Jun 12, 2012)

Ah, I am tempted to get a CG-R post, but $200 for such a minor improvement has stopped me for now. The Roubaix is already pretty amazing when it comes to absorbing road noise and bumps/debris.


----------



## Steenerk (Apr 29, 2014)

I put a cg-r on my 12 Roubaix Elite. It made a huge difference. Took a little while getting used to it. Think from now on whatever bike (road) i ride will have one in it. Find one and try it out, if you haven't already. Good luck with your saddle.


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

Is the clamp similar to this one? The front bolt is used to adjust the tilt. The rear one is what holds it in place. The bolt head is recessed in the Specialized seat post, so it's easy to overlook.









Are you replacing a Riva saddle? What didn't you like? Curious because Specialized saddles are typically very well designed. Had you owned an Antares before?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Steenerk said:


> I put a cg-r on my 12 Roubaix Elite. It made a huge difference. Took a little while getting used to it. Think from now on whatever bike (road) i ride will have one in it. Find one and try it out, if you haven't already. Good luck with your saddle.


I also added a CG-R to my disc Sl4, and IMO it made a difference, not sure I could say huge. But even if not huge, the bike IMO needed any help it can get to bring it back into some comfort window from race rigidity, something my 2006 did not suffer from. I already have a Scott Addict that rides magnitudes better comfort wise. Good thing they stuck with the 27.2 post, else that would have been even more accentuated IMO..

Ultimately I sold the Roubaix to fund a custom after 7 months. I managed to break even on the cash, but also kept all the Sora parts [put 6700 triple on the SL4]. Put the SORA group on my 2006 Roubaix, sold it too. And the moneys should about cover the new frame and some of the parts for the Monster CX dejour. The wheels I built up for the SL4 will all be part and parcel for the custom, sold it with the original wheels/tire that got pulled after the test ride.  

Not dissing the SL4, but for me I decided it did not ride nice enough to have the limit of using only on pavement. [I am too big for only a 28 on gravel] I have a few road bikes already, but did not want to ride them in winter. Thus the new custom will take up to a 45mm tire, a steel CX disc bike that can cover a lot more duties. So sell off of the Roubaix [both] my TCX, and then my 29er Gary when the CX bike gets here and I build it up.

I have two steel road bikes and the Addict that ride a lot nicer with even 23mm tires than the Roubaix rode with 27-28s, so I made the decision to let it go for my wants&needs. Only reporting, not trying to convince others to feel the same. You either do or you don't. But at 215lb, I thought I'd push some more compliance into the SL4 [58CM], I was wrong.

Between the OSBB and internal cables on the Roubaix, I had a pretty frustrating experience until I sorted it all out. 

But should have a lot more room in the one car bike garage with the Steel CX replacing both Roubaix, the TCX and the Gary 29er... Cheaper than a second garage addition. 


If one is keeping their SL4 Roubaix [Can only speak for the disc version] Ti rails and the CG-R are needed additions IMO. 

Usually I would agree $200.00 for a seat post is not likely to bring a good return. But with the SL4 it is my opinion you are between a rock and a hard place if you seek some comfort of any real definition. And the CG-R definitely helps to a noticeable degree. 

Note that even the base Roubaix ALL come with the CG-R post, same cost too. I have to assume I am not the only one that feels that the ride of the bike outside the previous definition of 'Comfort bike' for the Roubaix.

Plus the CG-R come with the clamps for the big carbon rail saddles so you are opening an option up for your 200.00 as well.. Seen on e-Bay for less than 200.00..


----------



## lostPixels (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone.

I am swapping out the stock Romin Comp seat that came on my 2104 comp Roubaix. I got this bike recently and have been dialing in the fit for longer endurance rides where comfort is key. I'm a squirmer, often times I slide around on the saddle during rides based on whether I'm climbing, in the drops, or paceline... and in my experience the Romin saddle became extremely uncomfortable when I slid back, it felt like I was getting pinched. I have been adjusting the saddle position, but it seems like I can't dial it in perfectly because my riding position varies so much. So I decided to throw my Fizik Antares saddle on it, even though it doesn't have the marketed "comfort" features of the Romin. With the Antares, I am more open to shift around because the saddle is nice and flat, then I let my bibs determine the cushioning that I need. 

In regards to the SL4 frame, it is still pretty stiff. Strava has me going only very slightly slower on segments than I was on my Scott Foil, especially up climbs. The benefit though is that it is waaaay more comfortable comparatively. Doing centuries on the Foil was torture, it was quick as hell though and fun for shorter rides.

Up against other companies endurance frames I imagine the SL4 would be ranked less compliant. When I was test riding, I felt like the Domane offered more compliance with their Isospeed decoupler, and I actually almost bought one. I ended up falling for the Specialized hype though...

Last night I was able to mount my new saddle, I thought that the front bolt/dial was also clamping it down but apparently it is for saddle angle as someone kindly pointed out above. I will have to access that dial with some plyers I think. After a quick 15 miler I felt much less pressure...


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

lostPixels said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone.
> 
> I am swapping out the stock Romin Comp seat that came on my 2104 comp Roubaix. I got this bike recently and have been dialing in the fit for longer endurance rides where comfort is key. I'm a squirmer, often times I slide around on the saddle during rides based on whether I'm climbing, in the drops, or paceline... and in my experience the Romin saddle became extremely uncomfortable when I slid back, it felt like I was getting pinched.


The stock saddle that came on my 2014 was sticky, that had to go for my ars/saddle English sliding habits...

My Toupe is like that on my Addict when i try to slide back, not much room to move about, and the pear shape maybe has a lot to do with that. OTOH, the Fizik Arione is a pretty long saddle I find more places to adjust to, this helps me. And if/when yo might pop over the back in a straigh arm panic stop, easy to get back forward for me. Maybe longer could be the answer. When I get real low on the bike [especially a short steep geom] I wind up sliding back more than the Toupe allows for without adding pressure points. Saddle are 'SUBJECTIVE 10x', so do not take these comments as more than maybe a longer saddle might work for you as well. In my butts eye, have a few positions to give some spots/points relief works out for long term comfort. Were the word comfort is the most SUBJECTIVE/Relitive term 5+ hour later...


----------

